# Head stuff and hypo



## simbacat (Apr 14, 2010)

My TSH is now 2.34...down from 162 in mid-March. Other labs won't be re-evaluated until August to see if they're okay (cholesterol, prolactin, etc). Anyway, I have had hearing loss, inner ear problems, dizziness, low blood pressure, (all of which have been called "migraines") and a lot of GI symptoms (intermittant diarrhea and major cramping, gas, bloating). I wonder if these too are thyroid-related? I stopped eating gluten and feel better, b/c my doc wouldn't check for celiac right now with my levels so far off from thyroid. I also seem to "crash" (feel like blood pressure drops out, headaches, hearing loss, nausea) when I turn my neck. Is there something about the thyroid being in the neck that would cause these symptoms??


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

The only thing that I can think of that is neck related to any of those symptoms is a vaso-vagal response. It would account for the "crash" type feeling. However, I hadn't heard of it being thyroid related. It can be stimulated by massaging the carotid arteries (not recommended except by healthcare professional) or bearing down as though trying to have a bm.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Simbacat,

Hearing loss and other issues can be related to hypothyroidism, especially Hashimoto's.

Have you ever had your ears checked out by an ENT? There are many other issues that can cause those symptoms. I have Meniere's disease, which affects the ears, and because it causes virtigo, can affect the digestive system as well.

A lot of us with hypothyroidism, tend to have gall bladder issues as well, and it might be something to discuss with your doctor.

Phoenix


----------



## simbacat (Apr 14, 2010)

Actually, my whole nightmare experience started in November, right after a round of swine flu, when my right ear started feeling full/hearing loss/tinnitus, then vertigo and nausea, neck pain.... At first my doc went through many rounds of antibiotics to treat my "inner ear infection". Then I had a root canal, b/c of an "absess" (and now another tooth hurts!!!) and right after my root canal, I swelled up, couldn't eat, slept 20 hrs/day, basal temps dropped to 94, you know the Hashimoto's stuff... and was misdiagnosed at first with sinus problems!!!!

Sent to ENT in March, where no sinus problems and no ear problems show up on scans. They say my problems are a "migraine" and I'm trying a chronic pain drug right now which actually takes away most of my abdominal pain and neck pain but does nothing for the ear problems. MRI of head/ears shows normal. Abdominal pain gets so bad sometimes I think I'm passing a stone! CT's have shown up normal except something about the gallbladder (but they say it's nothing to be concerned about...) and I keep having blood in my urine. Doc wanted to check pap, but it hasn't been done yet. That's in another week.

I actually feel better, more energy, can last longer, and a LOT less cloudy/full in the head if I don't eat gluten. I will check into Meniere's-a lot of those symptoms match up.

Thank you!!!!! You know, I absolutely took my health for granted until it was gone! So glad to know I'm not alone with symptoms


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Simbacat, I haven't been on here in a while, but your story is very similar to mine! I had bronchitis in November and have never been the same! I am getting my thyroid levels more normal now and feel better but I am having ear and head problems. I could not clear my ear. I have been to a million doctors and they also thought I had an inner ear infection. I finally maybe have figured out what it is, I had a tooth that had a root canal on it and the crown fell off a while ago. It became infected and grew a cyst at the bottom of the root. I did not feel it because I had a root canal on it and the nerve was dead. I had it pulled a little over two weeks ago and now I am still very swollen which is swelling my eustachion tube. My GP gave me antibiotics today as my dentist didn't?? He told me it would clear on its own. Are your ears crackling? Both of mine are. I tried to fly the other day and my ears crackled the whole time. All my MRI's and CT's showed normal also. Except I had swelling around the orbits from TED, (a whole other story) which actually looks alot better. My eyes look normal again. My endo thinks that was from over-medication. Are you having any problems with your eyes? My head problems started when my eye problems started.


----------



## simbacat (Apr 14, 2010)

I am having a ton of problems with my eyes-gunky, matting shut, and DRY! My ears feel full, and hearing loss and ringing, but no crackling. My tooth that got the root canal still doesn't feel right-it hurts a lot, and I even had another doc look at it, he said it looked fine too! I see another dentist soon, and will see a new GP soon too, so I will mention all these things and hope for better days... thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Do look into the Meniere's... all my scans were normal as well. Oh, and you may have to push a bit on the issue. The treatment in most cases is simple, it's just a fluid pill (usually HCTZ).

About the tooth... you don't happen to be allergic to latex do you? I found out the hard way that I was, and it involved a root canal.

Have you seen an opthamologist about your eyes? A lot of us suffer fron dry eyes. Mine was so bad a couple of years ago, that I had plugs put in the lower tear ducts. It has helped a lot. I do still have to do drops, but not as often.

I hope you find some answers soon.

:hugs:

Phoenix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

simbacat said:


> I am having a ton of problems with my eyes-gunky, matting shut, and DRY! My ears feel full, and hearing loss and ringing, but no crackling. My tooth that got the root canal still doesn't feel right-it hurts a lot, and I even had another doc look at it, he said it looked fine too! I see another dentist soon, and will see a new GP soon too, so I will mention all these things and hope for better days... thank you!!!!!!!!!!


Do you have a goiter? If so, it could be impinging on important surrounding nerves.

And, I do recommend that you see an ophthalmologist at your earliest convenience. This is one situation that it is most beneficial to be on top of things right from the beginning.

You don't feel well and for that I am so sorry. I hope that we all can be of a help to you and offer the support you need through this hard time.

Have you had any antibodies' tests? I personally recommend these.....

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## simbacat (Apr 14, 2010)

I asked my doctor about Celiac a couple months ago, and his response was that my levels were so far off from the thyroid problem, no diagnosis could be made until about Nov. So I tried going gluten-free. 4 DAYS til I felt better and 2 months later, I have no migraine, no dizziness, no blood in urine, neck pain is much better. I do eyedrops about once/hour to keep them from being too dry and I am feeling so much better  It seems like developing celiac made the hypothyroid out of control that fast.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

simbacat said:


> I asked my doctor about Celiac a couple months ago, and his response was that my levels were so far off from the thyroid problem, no diagnosis could be made until about Nov. So I tried going gluten-free. 4 DAYS til I felt better and 2 months later, I have no migraine, no dizziness, no blood in urine, neck pain is much better. I do eyedrops about once/hour to keep them from being too dry and I am feeling so much better  It seems like developing celiac made the hypothyroid out of control that fast.


Actually, that was the true test and now you know. I have been gluten-free for many many years. I don't miss glutens and I sure don't miss the pain.

Glad you are feeling better and keep us informed. I trust you are seeing an ophthalmologist?


----------

